# Around how much does it cost to seek advice from a Solicitor ? Can you just pop in?



## cleverclogs7 (31 Oct 2008)

Around how much does it cost to seek advise from a *Solicitor ?*
*CAn you just pop in or how is it done ?*


----------



## mathepac (31 Oct 2008)

*Re: Solicitor fees*

Ring one and outline the matter you want advice on and ask what a consultation will cost? He or she may refer you to a specialist in the area, in which case make the call and ask the question again.


----------



## woodbine (1 Nov 2008)

*Re: Around how much does it cost to seek advise from a Solicitor ? Can you just pop i*

I had to get independent legal advice regarding sole title recently and the solicitor didn't charge me anything. she also said she doesn't usually charge for drawing up wills.

i was surprised to say the least, but maybe it explained the table heaving with Thank You cards in reception.


----------



## McCrack (2 Nov 2008)

*Re: Around how much does it cost to seek advise from a Solicitor ? Can you just pop i*

Drawing up a bog standard will isnt difficult, many wont charge simply as an inducement for people to use their services, when the time comes for the will to be administered, that's when the solicitor will make their money.


----------



## Caveat (3 Nov 2008)

*Re: Around how much does it cost to seek advice from a Solicitor ? Can you just pop i*

I thought that is was fairly common anyway for solicitors not to charge for initial consultations?

Might be different though if it is obvious that the matter will not progress beyond half an hour of discussion.


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Nov 2008)

*Re: Around how much does it cost to seek advice from a Solicitor ? Can you just pop i*



Caveat said:


> I thought that is was fairly common anyway for solicitors not to charge for initial consultations?
> 
> Might be different though if it is obvious that the matter will not progress beyond half an hour of discussion.



 Solicitors are businesses, not charities.

Btw, reminds of William S. Burroughs


> Beware of whores who say they don't want money.
> The hell they don't.
> What they mean is they want more money. Much more.


----------



## Caveat (3 Nov 2008)

*Re: Around how much does it cost to seek advice from a Solicitor ? Can you just pop i*



ubiquitous said:


> Solicitors are businesses, not charities.


 
Of course, but when first approaching my own solicitor on a matter a few years ago he advised me that the 'first consultation was free'.  May well have only been speaking for himself but I've heard of this on other occasions too.

Mind you, as intimated, it may only have been 'free' because it was obvious that many more consultations/letters etc were going to be required to close the matter.  Probably a gimmick whereby the cost is worked in further down the line.


----------



## ubiquitous (3 Nov 2008)

*Re: Around how much does it cost to seek advice from a Solicitor ? Can you just pop i*



Caveat said:


> Of course, but when first approaching my own solicitor on a matter a few years ago he advised me that the 'first consultation was free'.  May well have only been speaking for himself but I've heard of this on other occasions too.
> 
> Mind you, as intimated, it may only have been 'free' because it was obvious that many more consultations/letters etc were going to be required to close the matter.  Probably a gimmick whereby the cost is worked in further down the line.



Indeed, but I think that most solicitors are sufficiently savvy to avoid giving "first consultation free" deals to newcomers with once-off queries.


----------

